# Feather Paintings



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hellloooo! Missed TalkCockatiels! I haven't been on for a while, I have had a busy time moving out and getting married 

Thought I'd show you all my feather paintings, I hope you like them!!





<a href="http://s272.photobucket.com/user/leilyb/media/DSCF1925_zps7bcbc657.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj199/leilyb/DSCF1925_zps7bcbc657.jpg" border="0" alt="Teils frame photo DSCF1925_zps7bcbc657.jpg"/></a>

I Have allot more other than Tiels that I want to show you but wont be able to fit them all on 

I would also love to link you too my page where I sell feather paintings and take personalised orders for them but I'm not sure if I'm allowed???

Give me you personal opinion please, I'm happy receiving good and bad criticism 

Thanksss xxxx


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*feather paintings*

leily, I think they are beautiful!!! I hate to throw away my bird's molted feathers because they are so pretty. But your paintings are unique and beautiful; they would look nice in a little frame. Are they pretty fragile? I would think they would need to be in some kind of protective case or frame.


----------



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow! They are stunning. You are very talented.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

That's incredible! I love it!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh wait, those are actual feathers?! OHHH. I thought you drew those. Dum dum. I didn't know you painted on them. That's really cool!


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Janalee said:


> leily, I think they are beautiful!!! I hate to throw away my bird's molted feathers because they are so pretty. But your paintings are unique and beautiful; they would look nice in a little frame. Are they pretty fragile? I would think they would need to be in some kind of protective case or frame.


Yes they are very delicate, easily damaged if they are not put away safe! I do put them into frames once someone has ordered them  unless they ask for it without a frame then I'd send it in a CD case for them to frame them self. 

You can also send me your birds feathers and I can paint your bird onto them if you wanted, you cant get more personalised than that  

Am I allowed to post up my page so you can all go onto there and have a look? 
I also do canvas paintings if feather paintings are not your thing 

Thanks for the comments  
xx


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think you're allowed to post your site, since it is not a competing forum.


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you!!! 

https://www.facebook.com/LRPaintsAndBakes

If you click onto images and then onto albums then onto feather paintings they will all be there  There is only a few on there atm but I'm currently making more and new ones are added daily!! 
feel free to mooch on the other albums  lol.

Thanks everyone! xxx


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful! What a creative idea and keepsake!


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you! 
This was my favorite one to make, not a cockatiel but still a beautiful bird!!


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

First time I've seen something like this, very nice! So many creative and passionate tiel lovers here


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

That looks incredible, you are very creative!
I would not have thought that it is possible to even paint on feathers. What kind of paint did you use?
Great job!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are outstanding








Congrats on getting married!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

They're so awesome!! 
And yes links are fine. We love links


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So creative! I looove the peacock one.


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

.Alexandra. said:


> That looks incredible, you are very creative!
> I would not have thought that it is possible to even paint on feathers. What kind of paint did you use?
> Great job!


Just normal Acrylics  You have to treat the feathers before you paint so they don't break apart.

Would be very happy if everyone liked my page that is on the link (if you can)  

And if any of you would like to order a painting of your feather babies on a feather I can do that for you  Just send me a message and I'll let you know costs. There not too expensive for what you get, and because you are all fellow cockatiel lovers I'll give you all discounts 

I'm from the UK but can post anywhere if postage is paid, you can also send me a selection of your babies feathers and I can paint on them and send them back to you. Can't get more personalised than that!

:flowers: Thanks everyone!! xxxx


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG! I so want one. LOVE YOUR WORK


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Very pretty ! I save all my feathers for a good friend she makes jewelry with them


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

RexiesMuM said:


> Very pretty ! I save all my feathers for a good friend she makes jewelry with them


I do that too!!  I'm not the best at it and I only like to make simple delicate things but I think they look beautiful! 


I made this bracelet to wear on my honeymoon, There is 2 feathers of each of my three babies on there  I went away for 2 weeks and needed at least a part of them! 

Thanks for all your comments guys! Makes me happy to see people appreciate them!! 

If you have a picture that you think will look good on a feather send it me and I'll do it  
Xxx


----------



## CountryGirlUK (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi there. I am an artist (I paint with acrylics and inks) and I love your little paintings, very precise and full of character! I have a similar idea in that I want to make a fan out of feathers and paint it. I thought it might make a nice ornament for my mantlepiece. I have only had my cockatiels a few months though so have not saved up enough feathers yet! Also, I don't know if it is a bit ambitious since I normally paint big. Maybe I'll just make a dreamcatcher?!


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

CountryGirlUK said:


> Hi there. I am an artist (I paint with acrylics and inks) and I love your little paintings, very precise and full of character! I have a similar idea in that I want to make a fan out of feathers and paint it. I thought it might make a nice ornament for my mantlepiece. I have only had my cockatiels a few months though so have not saved up enough feathers yet! Also, I don't know if it is a bit ambitious since I normally paint big. Maybe I'll just make a dreamcatcher?!


Sounds like a good idea!! 
You can buy feathers online if you needed more (Some people pluck them from dead birds so watch out for them! :thumbd: Not nice!)
I only ever collect my feathers just so I know no birds were torn apart :s 

It takes allot of practice to get the feathers to stay in one piece, and they absorb liquid like crazy so avoid using any paint that is too watery. Practice on a few feathers first! You will have a hard time doing a feather painting if you're heavy handed so be gentle! 
A dream catcher is a really good idea, it think there beautiful when hand made !
Let me know how it goes  xxxxx


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

wow I love them, you're very talented


----------

